# bank and visa card



## penspaff (Nov 27, 2010)

can you use these cards to get by or do you neehanksd travellerscheques. t


----------



## Ricky West (Nov 27, 2010)

penspaff said:


> can you use these cards to get by or do you neehanksd travellerscheques. t


There are cash machines all over Thailand. So a bank card should be enough


----------



## penspaff (Nov 27, 2010)

*thank you*



Ricky West said:


> There are cash machines all over Thailand. So a bank card should be enough


thanks ricky.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Forget travellerscheques they cost to much in a fee to cash.Also not everyone will cash them.Cards are the way to go or cash.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Thailand is one of the easiest places in the world to cash Travellers Cheques.. Banks and Money Exchangers will change them for the same rate, which is slightly higher than the cash rate. The charge per TC's is bht.33. ATM's charge bht.150+ whatever your home bank charges. I have an Emirates Bank Card which quite often causes problems in Thailand for me so I use TC's and have never had any trouble with them. Lots of Brits are using them now because of the high bank charges from UK banks for using ATM's abroad.


----------

